# Stomach vacuum



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

So the 'Stomach Vacuum' excercise.. does it really actually do anything for you? Had never heard of it to i stumbled across it on google.. its breathing in and then holding...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

arnold was the best vacuum poser .


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

uhan said:


> arnold was the best vacuum poser .


Zane was better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zane was good but didnt win as much as arnold thus arnie was the king


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

uhan said:


> zane was good but didnt win as much as arnold thus arnie was the king


You have to remember that Weider fixed bodybuilding contests for years - he and Arnold promoted one another.

My own personal opinion is that bulk doesn't mean the best physique.

Did Jay Cutler ever have a better physique than Kevin Levrone?

No chance.

Arnold was bigger than Zane for sure, but ask any woman who they'd prefer.

No contest.

PS. Sergio was a far more naturally gifted bodybuilder than Arnold.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree with all of that more so with the big idiots on stages now its just not right , but arnold because he was so much bigger made the vacuum pose look more natural dont get me wrong zane was amazing and yes sergio was better but the reason why i think arnold is top is coz no matter what he put his mind to he came out top a great role model .


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sooo really the stomach vacuum has no real purpose... i was reading its an 'intermediate level abdominal workout' somehow if we could all get six packs just by breathing in and holding we would all be shredded :confused1: it seems likea pointless excercise.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as far as i know back in the 70`s vacuum posing was a must so the vacuum exercises were for the stage posing but with distended belly`s of today they can`t do it lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Soo its not actually a ab excercise at all lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hmmm I'd never heard of this either ..

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm

makes some claims ... don't know how valid they are .....


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

mentzers vacuum pose was the best in my opinion


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

its origin is from yoga if i am not mistaken .. it can shorten you're waistline apparently & give you a stronger "core"

EDIT:

this guy seems to be a pro at it, pretty nuts!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> So the 'Stomach Vacuum' excercise.. does it really actually do anything for you? Had never heard of it to i stumbled across it on google.. its breathing in and then holding...


 it is meant to help develop the abs if done regularly but id say the best thing about it is the illusion it creates when posing it makes the waist seem smaller and tighter thus making the shoulders look wider and chest fuller in comparison with the waist


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

another poser lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Sooo really the stomach vacuum has no real purpose... i was reading its an 'intermediate level abdominal workout' somehow if we could all get six packs just by breathing in and holding we would all be shredded :confused1: it seems likea pointless excercise.


Wouldnt say its pointless, read this mate, has more accurate info

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4621769


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Stomach vacumes performed regularly for at least a month or so definitely make a difference to the appearance of your midsection, tightening it up and also improving posture. Useful exercise IMO.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

David Hoffmann did one at the Arnold.http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/978919b99f0b17b10ad7/arnold-amateur-david-hoffmann-posing


----------

